# Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i386



## teo (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi 
Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10-i386.


```
===>   linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.394 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1 in /usr/ports/ftp/linux-f10-curl
===>  linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1 is forbidden: http://www.freshports.org/vuxml.php?vid=9aecb94c-c1ad-11e3-a5ac-001b21614864.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/linux-f10-curl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11
```


----------



## thieh (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*

My suggestion if your goal is to play flash (as opposed to have the Adobe flash plugin working on your box) you might want to try shumway for Firefox


----------



## youngunix (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*

The problem is not www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 but the severly vulnerable required port ftp/linux-f10-curl, the only thing you can do is wait till it gets patched. However, youtube works without it and perhaps some other websites that use HTML5.


----------



## teo (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*

The radio and TV signal require flash player and java on the internet, you can not enjoy youtube videos or FreeBSD 10 missing in flash player?    .


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*



			
				teo said:
			
		

> The radio and TV signal require flash player and java on the internet, you can not enjoy youtube videos or FreeBSD 10 missing in flash player?    .



There is no native FreeBSD flash player so the solution is to use the 3rd party effort in ports(7) (that is done completely by enthusiast users of FreeBSD) to bring the Linux version of the Adobe flash player to FreeBSD. There's however some issues in supporting the 3rd party components, they are provided "as is" and there hasn't been much activity on them lately to update them to match what is available in the Linux world or even fix the vulnerable versions to non-vulnerable ones.


----------



## teo (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*

FreeBSD is a powerful even better than linux and windows system, FreeBSD hopefully fix this detail of flash player, skype and also what is important for communication.
Try using Linux get flash player for FreeBSD and gave error and could not   .


----------



## youngunix (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*



			
				teo said:
			
		

> you can not enjoy youtube videos or FreeBSD 10 missing in flash player?    .


Youtbe on my machine works without www/linux-f10-flashplugin11. Like I said before, it uses HTML5. An alternative way to watch youtube videos is to install multimedia/smplayer and multimedia/smtube.


----------



## FreeBSDMrY (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*

Hi guys!

I found a solution for this problem.
It's very simple. Don't use portmaster, go to /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 and make old-style port installation using make() with additional options:

`sudo make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean`

That's all!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*

DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES turns off the security safety.  Do not use this without realizing it is an override to allow installing vulnerable software.

The reason this is required now is that the Linux F10 ports are very old and have vulnerabilities.  The linux_c6 ports work, but have not yet been committed.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Help, I can not install flash player on FreeBSD 10   i38*



			
				teo said:
			
		

> FreeBSD hopefully fix this detail of flash player, skype and also what is important for communication.


Well, it doesn't help if the companies that made that software only release Windows or OS-X versions of their software. Adobe won't even support Flash 12 on Linux, asking for a FreeBSD version is going to be an exercise in futility. Skype is now owned by Microsoft and although they still release versions for Linux I think it's future is rather bleak too. Currently we can use a lot of Linux commercial or closed source software using the Linux emulation layer, which does have a few problems. But even if we have the best Linux emulation in the world it's not going to do any good if there's no Linux version of Flash, Skype, etc. to run on.


----------

